# Coffee Compass recipe help!



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

Starting out trying to learn dialing in beans with my new setup....a Synchronika/Niche pairing.

Having limited success so far, but enjoying the process. Rattling through the beans though, so it would be really helpful if anyone who uses CC could give me their bean recipes for reference/comparison.

The beans I am using are:

Espresso Gusto Gold

Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit

Sweet Bourbon Espresso

Mahogany Roast Sucker Punch (Decaf).

If anyone has their recipe at hand for the above, I'd be most grateful! Many thx.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi, I have the same setup as you.

I've had the jampit, I can't remember the recipe exactly but I'm sure it was around the 1:2 ratio in around 30secs.

So 18g in and 36g out in 30secs. Grind setting on my Niche was around the number 10 mark.

As for the decaf, my mrs drinks this exact coffee









You'll want the grind set a lot more fine than you normally would, I have my niche set to number 3.

She doesn't like it too strong so the recipe for her is 16g in and 28 out in 30sec.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's wrong with shots you have made so far and what recipe have you been using.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi, I think it might be more helpful if you told us what your current routine in preparing your shot, are you using scales? If so what are weighing and when, do you use a timer? A shot glass? When pouring your shots, how are you gauging consistency in your preperation? Telling the many about the one rather than the other way round is generally more beneficial to everyone concerned when tyring to resolve problems similar to your own.


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Hi, I have the same setup as you.
> 
> I've had the jampit, I can't remember the recipe exactly but I'm sure it was around the 1:2 ratio in around 30secs.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, that's great. We have only had two shots of the Sucker Punch, one sink shot and another than ran away too quick in a cappuccino....but it was still really lovely - I haven't had a decaf I have enjoyed more. I couldn't work out why it was hardly responding to dialing-down on the Niche, but on your advice I will dial it way down and see if we get close! Cheers.


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

@Mrboots2u & @Tiny tamper

We have just been trying to get a handle on the relationship between the factors of dose, yield and time on our espresso. We are very green, but I think we are slowly noticing things....although I think we need to slow down - been off on an adventure up and down the mountain....time to make a spreadsheet I reckon. Following a few different guides, such as the one on this forum and the likes of the Matt Perger youtube video on dialing in. Everything is weighed and timed etc. I just felt at this stage it would be useful to see where those of greater experience were having success, and what their recipes tasted like. Thanks.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Read this through several time's and digest before bookmarking for future reading. Probably the best article on the forum on the subject

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D22879&share_tid=22879&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

weedrea said:


> @Mrboots2u & @Tiny tamper
> 
> We have just been trying to get a handle on the relationship between the factors of dose, yield and time on our espresso. We are very green, but I think we are slowly noticing things....although I think we need to slow down - been off on an adventure up and down the mountain....time to make a spreadsheet I reckon. Following a few different guides, such as the one on this forum and the likes of the Matt Perger youtube video on dialing in. Everything is weighed and timed etc. I just felt at this stage it would be useful to see where those of greater experience were having success, and what their recipes tasted like. Thanks.


Not really, recipe is a function of personal preference, gear, water, coffee etc.

Those coffee are roasted pretty dark so will extract easier.

If you for exampke are saying your coffee tastes bitter than this could be a function simply of the coffee.

So let's start again.

What was your recipe, how did it taste in general terms, sweet, bitter, weak etc...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I drink nothing but CC beans. The darker ones. I find two things. DO not open them before at least 10 days post roasts as they are not ready. On the whole, I find a shorter shot. With Jampit, I would look for 60% output on top of the dry weight, but still over a minimum of 30 seconds, or longer. The Niche seems to delay the shot starting to pour which is fine, but by the time 30 seconds is up, you are about there


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not really, recipe is a function of personal preference, gear, water, coffee etc.
> 
> Those coffee are roasted pretty dark so will extract easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mrboots2u. I get that taste is personal, and that the nuances of any recipe still depend on the variables of those things you mention...I was just hoping for a few starting point from people on their experiences with these beans. I can't give you just one thing/recipe....we have been all over the place through some beans trying to work out how everything interacts. When I have a specific issue, I will certainly bring it here for your expertise. I am just away to read through your guide as posted above....many thanks for that, it looks great. Cheers.


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> I drink nothing but CC beans. The darker ones. I find two things. DO not open them before at least 10 days post roasts as they are not ready. On the whole, I find a shorter shot. With Jampit, I would look for 60% output on top of the dry weight, but still over a minimum of 30 seconds, or longer. The Niche seems to delay the shot starting to pour which is fine, but by the time 30 seconds is up, you are about there


Thanks so much for this, it is really helpful. Ok, we are premature on the beans...only 5 days in....I will bear that resting time in mind for subsequent orders. However, taking the Jampit short at circa 60% & over 30 seconds as you advised gave us our best shot by far....wow!


----------

